# Apivar use in the US



## sneekybeez (May 21, 2006)

I've been doing a little reading on the use of Apivar for the treatment and control of varroa. Is this product available for use in the US? I have yet to find literature to that effect. Does anyone here have any knowledge of the product, i.e. effectiveness, cost, etc? Your input is apreciated...


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

sneeky

in NC you need a pesticide license for APilife-Var

http://www.beeequipment.com/products.asp?pcode=788

the other thymol treatment, Apiguard, doesn't require the license anywhere

http://www.dadant.com/

check the lower left for details
I tried Apiguard on a hive and it leaves a bit of a stinky smell, time will tell how long it lasts

Dave


----------



## sneekybeez (May 21, 2006)

Based on the results I've seen until this point with the research - what is the problem? It supposedly has high effectivenes rating than apiguard and no residual smell that so many complain about... Is is an agricultural issue or a political issue? Makes absolutley no sense to require a license to use - or maybe someone can explain so I'll understand it.. Wrong or right?


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Can you buy ApiLif Var in the US???

Here's and interesting, but limited study
on both products. ApiLife Var came out on
top by a significant margin.

http://www.apimondia.org/apiacta/slovenia/en/esquijarosa.pdf


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

the links I posted shows what states you can buy both of them in
it doesn't look like you can get Apilife-Var in North Dakota (or North Carolina without a license)
I tried the Apiguard and it worked well, but like I said it leaves a sink
it seems to be disapating but comments on another thread make me wonder if it's going away or I'm just getting used to it
after a week I'll get my wife to give it the sniff test

Dave

[edit] BTW, this was my final move getting my original hive out of deeps, and in doing so I removed 4 deep frames of Pierco from the hive that had been right next to the Apiguard tray and now have them in my basement, so that's the basis of my sniff experiment

[ July 28, 2006, 10:31 PM: Message edited by: drobbins ]


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

To add to the confusion of similar sounding api products,this is apivar:
http://www.beekeeping.com/biove/apivar_2.htm
Based on amitraz,a similar product (miticure if I remember right) was available then withdrawn from the market in the US a few years ago.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

wow
I thought when sneeky typed apivar he was refering to apilife-var
I didn't know it was a different thing
my bad

Dave


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Ha.I had to google it to find out.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

google rox

Dave


----------



## sneekybeez (May 21, 2006)

Correct - I am referring to Apivar as Loggermike was nice enough to provide a link for. As you can see (although there is other research available) the Apivar seems to have a much higher effectiveness ratio and apparently less residual side effects. Where would you look (agency wise) on the net to see if it is available for use in the US and more specifically in NC? Again input is appreciated...


----------



## Hillside (Jul 12, 2004)

OK, I googled "rox" and got over thirteen million results.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Amtraz is an unrestricted pesticide in the 
USA. What is interesting is the half life 
is less than one day.

http://pmep.cce.cornell.edu/profiles/extoxnet/24d-captan/amitraz-ext.html

Is is found here in tick collars....... hmmmmmm
a pre-made, slow release form??? Interesting.

Here they are on sale.... 2 for $11

http://www.lucy-the-dog.com/tiartico.html


----------

